# Big Sydney Brag! (obedience rankings)



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

I was shocked to find out that my old spotted beast, Sydney, ranked 8th (tied with a poodle) in the Top Ten Non-Sporting Group AKC Novice Obedience rankings, AND #1 Dalmatian!!! Both these rankings are based upon the Delaney System, which values dogs based upon their placement and assigns points for how many dogs you defeated. In the 4 times Sydney qualified in Novice, she had 2 first places, and 2 second places.

I'm so proud of her!!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

!!


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

Great job







What a wonderful accomplishment!!!


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks!! I forgot to mention that this is for the year 2007. AND that Sydney also ranked 4th in Top Ten averages for CD title for Dalmatians, the Dalmatian Club of America takes each Dal that earned a CD title, and averages out the 3 qualifying legs and ranks them.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

WTG Spotted one!!! 

That is awesome!!!! I think you get a nice certificate from Front and Finish for that right????


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

WOW!!!! That Sidney is "spot" on!!!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

That's fantastic!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)




----------

